# to big to be carried



## Ohara321

Are either/ both of these correct formulations to translate "It is too big to be carried" into Finnish. Are there any other ways it could be said?

My guesses:
 Se on liaan iso kannattava 
or
 Se on liaan iso kannattavissa

Is there a translation which involves the translative case?

thanks


----------



## Gavril

I think it would be _Hän on liian iso_ _kantaa _(or _liian suuri_ _kantaa_)_._ Can the native speakers confirm this?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Se on l*ii*an iso kann*e*ttavaksi._
Gavril's suggestion is, unfortunately, ungrammatical.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Gavril's suggestion is, unfortunately, ungrammatical.


I wouldn't say it's ungrammatical. If you compare to grammatically similar phrase _liian raskas kantaa_ you can see that it's very common (remember the marching song _maantie on kova kävellä ja kivääri on raskas kantaa_?), although _liian iso / suuri kantaa_ is more rarely used. Even Nykysuomen sanakirja gives an example: _Juoksurata oli märkä ja raskas juosta._

Of course Gavril's phrase _She's too big to be carried_ may sound first a bit strange but it's perfect for "wife carrying contests".


----------



## Ohara321

thanks for the responses!!!


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I wouldn't say it's ungrammatical. If you compare to grammatically similar phrase _liian raskas kantaa_ you can see that it's very common (remember the marching song _maantie on kova kävellä ja kivääri on raskas kantaa_?), although _liian iso / suuri kantaa_ is more rarely used. Even Nykysuomen sanakirja gives an example: _Juoksurata oli märkä ja raskas juosta._
> 
> Of course Gavril's phrase _She's too big to be carried_ may sound first a bit strange but it's perfect for "wife carrying contests".



Is _liian raskas kantaa _the only normal way of saying "too heavy to carry", rather than _liian raskas kannettavaksi_? Or, are both constructions used?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Is _liian raskas kantaa _the only normal way of saying "too heavy to carry", rather than _liian raskas kannettavaksi_? Or, are both constructions used?


Both are generally used; maybe the form _liian raskas kannettavaksi _is more practical to use in different contexts and with different words.


----------

